
The ‘Complete’ Cancer Cure Story Is Both Bogus and Tragic - dragonbonheur
https://www.wired.com/story/the-complete-cancer-cure-story-is-both-bogus-and-tragic/
======
LinuxBender
I have to wonder if by now people are numb to the articles that claim x,y,z
has been cured. Has it become a meme yet?

